# Brett/Lambic Sour Mead Need Input!



## seth8530

Hey all! After doing tasting of some very good sour beers in the Oregon area I have decided to relent and and make a DRY sour mead. The only thing is, I am not sure whether I want to use brett or lambic bacteria or any combination of the two...

I have checked out wyeast lambic strain catagory

http://www.wyeastlab.com/hb_yeaststrain.cfm

and White labs

http://www.whitelabs.com/wine/pro/listings?style=5

but I have not really found any other groups that also sell brett/lambic bacteria and yeast. If someone could find some more strains that would be great!

What I am planning on doing is making a 20 gallon batch of mead. I plan on doing half of the batch under cold ferment conditions with normal yeast to make a relatively high dry ABV mead. 

At the same time I will also be fermenting the brett/lambic portion of the mead which will likely have a lower ABV than the cold fermented yeast batch since I need to ensure that I stay within the brett/lambics ABV range so that it will go dry.

Then, once these guys age out for a year or so I plan on blending them together to get the desired character that I want.

Input would be greatly appreciated! If anyone knows of any high ABV lambic strains they would be a life saver!


----------



## mmadmikes1

don't drink while blending, it come out different then when not drinking


----------



## Bob1016

I put Brett. B in a bochet and it stopped at 16% (same as the other portion with BM4X4). It shouldn't be a problem for the brett, but the bacteria won't go above 9-12% I think. Get them in early so they can work before they get killed off.


----------



## SouthernChemist

I've heard horror stories of people who ran into contamination issues after using Brett in some capacity. Is it something that you have handle more carefully in terms of sanitation and cleaning?


----------



## Bob1016

Brewers tend to be affraid due to a lack of using killer yeast and SO2, which will get rid of most commercially available brett strains; wine makers fear because you can't get brett out of wood (barrels), and it can spread through their cellars. If you are sanitary, you are safe: I use different tubing and other soft plastics, and heat sanitize buckets and funnels (if they are rated for >220F) by putting in boiling water and allowing it to cool to room temp, then running through some iodophor or star San. No contamination yet. But I also do clean ferment tests commonly just to make sure equipment is not infected: run some wort made from DME through all your equipment and let it sit covered in a bucket and see if it grows anything, after a week it should still be clean.


----------



## SouthernChemist

Bob1016 said:


> Brewers tend to be affraid due to a lack of using killer yeast and SO2, which will get rid of most commercially available brett strains; wine makers fear because you can't get brett out of wood (barrels), and it can spread through their cellars. If you are sanitary, you are safe: I use different tubing and other soft plastics, and heat sanitize buckets and funnels (if they are rated for >220F) by putting in boiling water and allowing it to cool to room temp, then running through some iodophor or star San. No contamination yet. But I also do clean ferment tests commonly just to make sure equipment is not infected: run some wort made from DME through all your equipment and let it sit covered in a bucket and see if it grows anything, after a week it should still be clean.



That's a good testament to your cleaning/sanitizing methods! It would be interesting to see how a mead treated with Brett would turn out.


----------



## Bob1016

The brett bochet is exactly what I wanted. 6gal with bm4X4 to bring out all the dark fruity flavors; 1gal with brett B to give some spicy, smokey, leathery, and horsey character; both have ~15g/gal oak (mostly Hungarian M+, with some French medium as well). I think a 1:6 blend will be perfect based on the taste right now (~6mos), but we'll see in another year. If anyone is interested in brett, get a 1gal glass jug and see what it's like, I'd suggest the wyeast products over whitelabs because they're a little more tame and mostly give aromatics (compared to whitelabs). I think wyeast's brett L would be great in red melomels/wines for blending because of the distinct cherry/tart fruit flavor, whitelabs brett L is just a world of funk that doesn't bring too much to the table except for lambic style beers.


----------



## botigol

The only input that I can provide is second-hand, but hopefully correct and useful. I read that brett strains do not impart much sourness on their own. So if you are just looking for sour, lactobacillus or pediococcus would serve you better. If you want sour with some of those bretty flavors, Lambic or a blend of yeast(s) and bacteria(s) is the way to go.


----------



## seth8530

Bob1016 said:


> I put Brett. B in a bochet and it stopped at 16% (same as the other portion with BM4X4). It shouldn't be a problem for the brett, but the bacteria won't go above 9-12% I think. Get them in early so they can work before they get killed off.



Do you remember which brett strand you used? Is lacto really capable of fermenting up that high?



Bob1016 said:


> Brewers tend to be affraid due to a lack of using killer yeast and SO2, which will get rid of most commercially available brett strains; wine makers fear because you can't get brett out of wood (barrels), and it can spread through their cellars. If you are sanitary, you are safe: I use different tubing and other soft plastics, and heat sanitize buckets and funnels (if they are rated for >220F) by putting in boiling water and allowing it to cool to room temp, then running through some iodophor or star San. No contamination yet. But I also do clean ferment tests commonly just to make sure equipment is not infected: run some wort made from DME through all your equipment and let it sit covered in a bucket and see if it grows anything, after a week it should still be clean.



Not a bad call on making a post effort deco run just to make sure everything is all nice and clean. I guess you might be right that so logn as you clean well and start with a nice healthy yeast strain you should be able to out compete.



Bob1016 said:


> The brett bochet is exactly what I wanted. 6gal with bm4X4 to bring out all the dark fruity flavors; 1gal with brett B to give some spicy, smokey, leathery, and horsey character; both have ~15g/gal oak (mostly Hungarian M+, with some French medium as well). I think a 1:6 blend will be perfect based on the taste right now (~6mos), but we'll see in another year. If anyone is interested in brett, get a 1gal glass jug and see what it's like, I'd suggest the wyeast products over whitelabs because they're a little more tame and mostly give aromatics (compared to whitelabs). I think wyeast's brett L would be great in red melomels/wines for blending because of the distinct cherry/tart fruit flavor, whitelabs brett L is just a world of funk that doesn't bring too much to the table except for lambic style beers.



Are you talking about the brett lactobacullus? (sp). Do you have expierence with that strain? To be honest I am more after sour flavours with a little bit of funk added to it. I am considering using buckwheat to add to the funk a little bit.



botigol said:


> The only input that I can provide is second-hand, but hopefully correct and useful. I read that brett strains do not impart much sourness on their own. So if you are just looking for sour, lactobacillus or pediococcus would serve you better. If you want sour with some of those bretty flavors, Lambic or a blend of yeast(s) and bacteria(s) is the way to go.



Thanks for the input. I am just concerned about these blends since most of them do not give ABV tollerences so I am not quite sure what kind of sugars I should be shooting for in my must.




Right now I am considering doing a 50 50 brett/lacto and normal yeast plan... Perhaps I should use more s 33:66?


----------



## Bob1016

It was wyeast's brettanomyces bruxelensis, no bugs (lacto, pedio or acetobacter). I don't think commercial lactobaccilus strains will get that high, I know some wild strains can contaminate wines though. I would say use lacto and/or pedio with a bit of brett for most of the ferment, when it slows, pitch a healthy starter of uvaferm 43(? I think that's the number) or QA23 to finish out the gravity. 
Personally, I find wine levels of acid to take away from mead. I know it's hard to get the balance, but proper use of acids, tannins, low finishing pH, and general complexity can balance out a lot of things while not making a mead taste like wine. I generally put 1g/L cream of tartar up front, and, based on my experiments treating mead with lactic acid, I might start adding an extra 1mL of 88% lactic up front as well. I find upfront acid additions mellow out more than after ferment additions which can get a little "prickly" on the palate.


----------



## bearclaw215

Check out wyeast's 3763 Roeselare, it's a nice blend and i'm thinking it might be what you're looking for.


----------



## bearclaw215

Oh ECY too. They have a bunch of brett, lacto, pedio stuff


----------



## seth8530

Thanks for the input. So, here is what I am looking at right now. 

I plan on making my primary honey buckwheat ( I got some really funky honey).

I plan on first inoculating with a lactic bacteria such as the following.

http://www.whitelabs.com/yeast/wlp672-lactobacillus-brevis?s=pro

I called white labs and they indicated that it should be able to survive to around 8% abv and that I should add the brett once the bacteria takes the PH down to around 3.5.. ( I might need to add some sort of buffer to the mead).

Once the PH is down I will pitch my brett strain.

Right now I am thinking of this guy.

http://www.whitelabs.com/yeast/wlp653-brettanomyces-lambicus?s=pro

According to the white labs people it should be good for between 8-12% ABV. Also, according to them I should aim to have a fermentation temperature of around 85 degrees to encourage the lactic bacteria and the brett. 

As far as nutrient protocol I will follow my standard fermaid o/k SNA program. I will shoot for an abv of around 12%. If the brett dies early that will be fine. If not, well I guess I will have a nice dry funk-o-mel on my hands.


----------



## seth8530

So right now I am in the process of souring a sassion themed beer with the lacto strain mentioned in the above post. This should be a good trial run for it. Also, I have ordered 5 gallons of raw buckwheat from Bee Folks. $290 with shipping, not too bad for quality product.


----------



## seth8530

So the lacto beer has a really awesume lemony sour tart taste. It is not just sour, but slightly fruity actually. I look forward to seeing what this strain will do with some brett in the mead.


----------



## seth8530

So this is a rough outline of the fermentation plan. Of course, I neglect to mention a good nutrient schedule but I am just hashing things out. The numbers are rough and aproximate.. However, I will tighten them up once I get my sugar source. 

So the whole reason for this quacky plan is that I want to be able to carbonate this brett sour mead and still have residual sugars. The plan I have come up with is a bit hairy but the general idea is to take the ABV past where the brett can handle but where a strong sach yeast can handle. Once I am at that point add sugars that the brett could ferment if the abv was low enough but the sach could never ferment. After aging for a year or so use priming sugar and bottle carbonate. I am shooting for something that follows the line of thoughts of a gueze in beer land. But I plan on doing it with honey.. .So not quite the same, but I think it will be fun either way.


Use honey to get an OG of around 1.110 ( 14% ABV potential)

Buffer the must with Potassium carbonate up from around 3.8 to around 5.5 so that the lacto has room to work.

Once the PH drops to around 3.5 ish pitch the brett starter and ferment up to around 9% ABV ( as soon as the brett is pitched start a strong ec-1118 starter on the stir plate).

Once the ABV reaches around 9 percent add in the strong ec-1118 starter. IE gravity of around 1.040.

Once the ABV reaches around 13-14% add the crystal 40 syrup ( 38% fermentable by sach yeast) ( make sure the dilution does not drop abv below 13%) to hopefully ensure the brett does not come back to life and ferment the sugars that the ec-1118 can not ferment. Thus hopefully ending up with a brett sour mead with left over residual sugars by not permitting the brett to eat the complex sugars and allowing the sach to eat the fermentable crystal sugars. Then I would be able to bottle carbonate as well using the ec-1118 too.


----------



## bearclaw215

1118 is one of the yeast killers so it should get rid of the brett pretty quickly so you should be fine there. Interesting plan! Definitely want some updates when you get around to it


----------



## seth8530

bearclaw215 said:


> 1118 is one of the yeast killers so it should get rid of the brett pretty quickly so you should be fine there. Interesting plan! Definitely want some updates when you get around to it



Thats the plan, I really do not know how this will turn out.. But, I hope that everything at least works somewhat as intended.

Yesterday, I extracted sugar from 15 lbs of crystal 40 and 15 lbs of crystal 60. Approximate fermentability by sach on these guys is 38%. The final result from all this work including a sticky floor was 2 gallons of syrup with a specific gravity of around 1.183. The colour is really dark and has kind of a bitter chocolaty kind of taste with some interesting dark fruit stuff going on with it along with some roast and marshmallow flavors going on with it. I think that this will not only provide some nice hopefully unfermentable sugars, but it will also bring something to the table.

So pretty much if you correlate the specific gravity to the number of sugars in grams per liter and multiply out by the volume we get ourselves as having 3663 grams of sugar. And if you assume 38% are fermentable and 62% are not we get 2252 grams unfermentable and 1380 grams unfermentable.

If you divide these guys out by the target final volume ( 57 +7.57 liters) we get sugar contents in grams per liter of 33 and 21 grams per liter respectively. Which correlates to 1.01 and 1.006 respectively. So, if all the fermentable stuff ferments out and unfermentable stuff does not ferment ( the hope) we should end with a gravity of 1.010.




So here are some more details on the plan




1) Bring the initial gravity up to 1.125 using buckwheat honey. Ensure volume is around 57 liters.
2) Buffer with carbonate until PH rises to around 5.5
3) Add lacto starter ( rude boy here is already cooking) 
4) Once PH drops to around 3.5 add the brett starter
5) Once the SG drops down to 1.058 ( 8% ABV) add in the ec-1118 starter
6) Once Gravity drops down to 1.01 add the 2 gallons (7.57 liters) of malt syrup. This should take the ABV from 15% ABV down to 13.29% ABV.
7) Let it ferment until it finally quits and rack to secondary with oak. The plan is to end up with a final gravity of around 1.010.


Nutrient plan.

Using this base equation

mg/L YAN (PPM) =(.10*(mg/L) fermaidK +.04*(mg/L)*FermaidO+.2(mg/l) DAP)

and realizing that the legal limit for fermaid K is 250 mg/l and that I will not be using DAP.

we get 


350 =.10*(250 mg/L) fermaidK +.04*(mg/L)*FermaidO
325=.04(mg/l) Fermaid O
8125 mg/l fermaid O
250 mg/l fermaid K

Thus we need a total of 463 grams of fermaid O and 14.25 grams fermaid K



I will add 1/3 of the nutrient up front 1/6 at the end of lag phase 1/6 at the 1/3 sugar mark and 1/3 and the 1/2 sugar mark.

Thus add 14.25 grams fermaid K and 154 grams of fermaid O up front

Add 77 grams of fermaid O at the end of lag phase

add 77 grams of fermaid O at 1.083

add 144 grams of fermaid O at 1.0625
I am hoping to get this guy rolling pretty quickly. If all goes well I might go ahead and do the first 3 steps today or Tuesday.


----------



## seth8530

Alright, this project is underway.Looks like my intial volume will be 63 liters but I think that is going to be ok. I will still follow the nutrient schedule established for 57 liters. I added carbonate to the mead tonight so I will see if that gets me where I wanted to go. If not, I will see tomorrow. If all looks fine, I will pitch in the morning. Brett is going into the stir plate as we speak.


----------



## seth8530

Starting gravity the day after mixing is at 

1.134

PH day after adding carbonate is at 5.2. 

All in all it looks like is everything is on target. The brett starter on the stir plate is showing signs of life and the live and kicking lacto culture is going in now.

So now, if all goes well we should end up at around 14.54 ABV after the addition of the malt ferments out and should be at 16.2 ABV after we hit 1.01 but prior to the malt addition. I think it is pretty safe to say that the brett will pretty much be out of the picture by then.


----------



## bearclaw215

Actually can someone remind me if 1118 can ferment the maltose or it that the unfermentables your counting on?


----------



## seth8530

bearclaw215 said:


> Actually can someone remind me if 1118 can ferment the maltose or it that the unfermentables your counting on?




I am pretty sure that ec1118 does not eat maltose since it is a sach yeast.

So here are some pictures! The first two pictures are from the first day. The second picture is from 24 hours after pitching the lacto. Looks like it is either forming a pellicle or it is just honey stuff getting pushed to the top by co2 from the lacto. I will check the PH later today. If it is looking like it is getting pushed pretty low I will go ahead and add the brett and get the ec-1118 starter warming up.


----------



## seth8530

Wow! Checked this afternoon and this guy has a massive cap on top. PH was 4.15 so it is dropping quick. I am going to go ahead and pitch the brett starter so that it can get munching on those sugars. SG is 1.120, down from 1.134 so it looks like the lacto might have gotten hungry. I am going to go ahead and add the end of lag phase fermaid O addition since I am pretty sure we are pretty microbial stable now.


----------



## seth8530

Just checked the gravity.We are down to 1.082. Fermentation temperature has moved up to around 80 degrees with no assitance from the heater anymore. Before, it was holding around 75 with the heater on. Went ahead and added the 1/3 sugar break addition of fermaid O.


----------



## seth8530

Gravity is at 1.050 and the ABV is at 11%. I am going to go ahead and add the ec1118 and the last nutrient addition (144g fermaid O).


----------



## seth8530

Gravity is not at 1.040, so abv is now sitting at around 12.3%. Hopefully we will see in the next couple of days what is going to the mead SG wise. I am hoping for it to drop down to around 1.010 so that I can then add the crystal syrup to it.


----------



## SouthernChemist

Sounds and looks pretty interesting. Keep us informed!


----------



## seth8530

Sure thing! 

Welp looks like things are getting a little tough. It would seem we are stalled out at around 1.040. ( right around the rated abv cap of the brett btw at 12.5 percent). It appears that the ec-1118 i inoculated with did not really catch on ( abv was higher than intended when I added the ec-1118 starter) so I am in the process of making a rescue starter. I currently have 2 liters of ec-1118 on the stir plate. Later today I am going to add 1 liter of the must to it. Then tomorrow afternoon if all appears to be going well with it I will add another 1.5 liters of must to it. I will then wait a day and pitch into the 60 liter starter.


----------



## seth8530

So around 24 hours after adding the ec-1118 starter ( around 1.5 gallons in volume) we have the beginning signs of activity in the mead. Not sure how heated and happy it will get, but it is good to be seeings signs of life again.


----------



## marino

That's a huge starter!


----------



## bearclaw215

Do you have an electric blanket you could wrap it with? Could help fermentation take hold again with a higher temp


----------



## seth8530

I guess I did not show a picture of how I am keeping it warm.. But, what I am doing is I have an electric blanket wrapped around it, which is rigged up to a temperature controller which cycles power on and off to it based on temperature. The temperature controller has a metal probe which I encased inside of a stainless steel pipe which is held in the must.

But all in all, yea it looks like we have signs of life again!


----------



## seth8530

Just checked the gravity on this guy, looks like we are at 1.030. Perhaps at this rate we will hit around 1.010 this weekend and I can add the sugars and get this guy into secondary before too long.


----------



## seth8530

I went ahead and added the roughly 2 gallons of crystal 40/60 malt syrup. It brought the gravity up from 1.020 to around 1.035. Now, we hope that this guy wont ferment all the way dry.. Else, I might end up having a little more abv than I want.

The tartness from the lemon and the sour cherry flavour from the brett strain are really starting to shine through. I will give this guy some oak in the carboy and I really can't wait to see how it develops.

I really look forward to seeing how the crystal syrup adds to the body and over all structure as it dries out a bit.

OG 1.134

Grav before Syrup
1.020

Volume prior to syrup
60 liters
Volume after syrup
69 liters
gravity after syrup
1.035 

ABV prior to Syrup 14.9%

ABV after syrup

12.98%

ABV after fermentation?!
???


----------



## seth8530

Gravity is now down to 1.030. It is REALLY crawling now. I went and added some fermaid O to it and gave it a really good stir. Hopefully this will get this guy moving on a bit more briskly.


----------



## seth8530

Looks like we are stuck at 1.028 ish again. I will buy some UV-43 ( hardcore restart yeast) and some yeast hulls ( to strip out toxins). The plan is to add the yeast hulls then rack off of them, and pitch a strong UV-43 starter. The PH is 3.5, the abv is somewhere between 13.5 and 14.5 ish, there should be residual nutrient in the must, so at this point my lead to what is going on is a possible build of toxicity in the must.


----------



## bearclaw215

Can that yeast ferment the maltose? I have a feeling that's why your stalling with 1118 since it can't eat the normal unfermentable or the maltose.


----------



## seth8530

I still had 20 points of residual sugar left before I added the malt syrup which had maltose in it. However, the intent was to have some kind of residual sugar left over. So, I do not think the reason it has quit was because of maltose.


----------



## seth8530

So, we got some major strangeness going on right now. The gravity was around 1.030 when I added the starter ( which included 1.5 gallons of water). The gravity is now 1.036-1.038 ( yes it has gone up) and the perception of sweetness has gone down, and the perception of sour has increased. It looks like their might be some minor activity going on from the yeast, but it is hard to tell. If it is doing anything, it is going full ahead slow.

So, here are my theories and I wonder what you guys think. 

1) The gravity appears to have gone up from Co2 pushing the hydrometer up, the sweetness perception has gone down due to fermentation and the sour perception increased due to a drop in sugar.

2) The gravity has actually increased due to acetic acid formation converting less dense ethanol into more dense acetic acid. Thus raising the gravity and increasing the perception of acid and decreasing the sugar perception.

Any thoughts or opinions? I have been adventurous with this guy and have had this guy open the whole time.


----------



## seth8530

I was getting a bit concerned about the funk monster so I gave it 200 ppm sulfite and racked it into carboys. Gravity continued to move upward to close to 1.040. It has a kind of acidic taste not like I am used to seeing in lactic bacteria... but, not way out of touch for the style, but if it stays in its current state I am going to have to rack it onto cherries or something that will work with that flavor. With all the trouble getting this guy to ferment down, I am wondering if I ran out of sugars or something around that I could ferment when the guy first hit down to 1.030 and then dropped 6 points after I added the malt syrup.

... I am not overly optimistic at this current time about getting these guys to bottle carbonate.. but, I will test it out in a year or so and see if it looks like it will do anything.

I also put two of the carboys in with a stave of american oak each and the third 5 gallon caboy with a stave of French oak.. All medium +.


----------



## bearclaw215

If you can get it free from the 1118 another brett strain might be the way to go since it'll munch on the larger sugers


----------



## seth8530

Or the UV-43. Honestly, not too many brett strains are good past 12%.... But, that is a good thought.


----------



## seth8530

So, knowing that thier is some intense sour component I went ahead and purchased 1 gallon of tart cherry concentrate ( from real cherries). 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CFMGGI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I will add this to top off the head space in 1 of the carboys. If this causes re fermentation in this carboy then we know that the whole batch should be viable for bottle carbing... So, we should take care of 3 birds with one stone.


----------



## bearclaw215

What about wlp099? It's good to 25% and I've heard good things about it if you can take the time to care for it


----------



## seth8530

I went ahead and added the gallon of cherry concentrate. Brought the gravity up from 1.038 all the way up to 1.060. 

I have done some listening and from I have heard is that if you take fermentatable sugars and carmalyze them ( actually convert them into caramel) they do not ferment very well. Right now I am entertaining the thought that perhaps the crystal syrup was nearly completely unfermentable due to its combination of complex sugars and the carmalyzation process I brought it through. I guess we will see if this theory holds truth if after the sulfite I added to the wine dissipates and fermentatoin kicks off again.

Something to keep in mind is that this addition of cherry juice also brought the abv down.. I will come through and calculate it out when I get a chance.


----------



## seth8530

Holy moley of changes! I went into the fermentation room and noticed one of the funk meads necks had a ring of bubbels in it. I gave it a taste and the flavor profile is significantly different than it was yesterday. Instead of being a really hardcore barnyard flavor it is more cherry and tart with a more modest honey characteristic that taste like honey ( ie not horse poop). I sampled the other 2 carboys and they seem to be heading in the same direction, but to different degrees.. So, I am flabergasted about what is going on and how it could have happend so quickly, but I am very pleased all the same. 

Perhaps, the brett woke back up and is converting percursors over into different things?

Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## bearclaw215

I suppose it's possible the 1118 never took hold with all the unfermentables but released enough of its killer chemical to slow the brett. But at this point i imagine it could anyone's guess to what is doing the work


----------



## seth8530

Well, time has made the picture a bit more clear... Bubbles are coming up like crazy from all the carboys. Looks like fermentation has restarted once again!


----------



## seth8530

So, these guys look like they are fermenting full speed ahead right now... I wonder what the gravity will hit before it decides to crap out once and for all.


----------



## seth8530

Its a bit messy, but honestly much better than when it was simply sitting still.


----------



## seth8530

So, racked these guys today, FG looks to be 1.040.. However, I think that sugar is mostly unfermentatble. Or infact, not sugar at all but perhaps caramel. I did some reading, apperently, if you take simple sugars and heat them long enough they can turn to caramel which is not very fermentable. If you combine this with the fact that the sugar extract that I made from malt was made from malts with high levels of unfermentable sugar, I think it is possible I created a mostly unfermentable syrup for the mead.

It smells kind of atrocious, but I think I might have asked for that with brett and buckwheat. On the flavor, it taste like a very good kriek ( sour cherry beer) with some interesting funky honey notes going. It taste amazingly well balanced for having a SG of 1.040. I think I will let this guy sit for a year and taste again. As far as competitions go, I am not sure if this guy sits better in braggot land, or some exotic other category all by itself.


----------



## seth8530

Did not taste or smell, but decided I would add 50 ppm SO2 since my SO2 study of my other wines revealed that I had been slacking on my SO2 maintenance.


----------



## seth8530

I have 15 gallons of this mead. I went ahead and bottled 5 gallons of it. The FG appears to be 1.032. I am shooting for three volumes of CO2. If this one carbonates well, I will go ahead and bottle the other 10 gallons and get them carbonating too. 

The taste starts off both sweet and sour taste reminiscent of chocolaty sweetened dark tart cherries. It has a very thick mouthfeel, but it does not taste too sweet surprisingly. It also has a strong floral funky kind of smell from buckwheat.. Surprise Surprise. A little ode de barnyard. It taste like this could be dangerously easy to drink. The abv, is god knows what. I plan on having it lab tested.


----------



## Jcp

Any tasting notes on how this finished?


----------

